# Seeking advice THX Certified Onkyo 9400 In Box Home Theater??



## 66 Vette (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Home Theater Shack members!

I’m new to the Home Theater Shack & this is my 1st post. I enjoy high quality listening, I grew up listening to my father’s Macintosh system, but now need to get the best bang for my buck system that meets my needs.

I was seeking some advice about purchasing the THX Certified Onkyo 9400 In Box Home Theater -http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/502471809 or piece together my own system. 

I would like to spend ~$1,000 for the system.

I current have 2009 60” 3D Rear Projection Mitsubishi TV, LG Blu-ray Player w/ 250 GB WIFI, Yamaha HTR-6030 home theater in box system. My room 22’ X 18’ & has speaker outlets for 3 fronts & 2 rears speakers 1’ below the ceiling & speaker outlet for 1 subwoofer.

Thanks in advance for all your help!
Andy


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to HTS Andy. :wave: I started out with an Onkyo HTiB and then slowly upgraded components as I went along. There are quite a few knowledgeable folks here though. They will help steer you in the right direction.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow - $430 for an open box unit! That's a great starter system if it is complete.

Not sure that HTS will appreciate but another reputable website for good advice is Audioholics. They have a suggested systems guide section: link here that is updated on a yearly basis. Since you have the video portion covered look at the $3500 reccommended system as a start. I have an Onkyo HTIB system (HTS - 6300 paid about $400 for it 3 years ago) and am very pleased with it. I replaced the mains with JBL L1's and run 2 other locations with its zone 2 amp. The step "down" HTIB from Onkyo has more HDMI inputs (7 vs 4) as it is a year newer "receiver". They appear to be very similar in other respects - pwr out and all other features. The 9400 upgrades to a better quality speaker (sub too) so you may get by more years w/out a speaker upgrade. Depending on the real layout of your room (and any large openings) either will likely be the *minimum* to go with.

You might be better off looking at a separate receiver and efficient speakers. but would probably have to shell out more $ than that deal from Vanns.

If you have an option to listen to any of the candidates you should; as it may answer lots more questions than all of the online research you could possibly do.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

It appears you are already somewhat familiar with HT and have experience with an HTIB. You have a very large room - about the same dimensions as my dedicated HT. Although the 9400 is an upgrade it is not optimal for your space. The subwoofer will be anemic at best in there, thus it has no value. The speakers are capable but again will fall short in my opinion, thus they have little value as well. The receiver is also not a good choice since it only comes with Audyssey 2 EQ. That system is even billed as being a good match for smaller rooms which yours is definitely not a small room. My advice, it is time to ditch HTIB's and put together a system that if not your last will provide a decent step up from HTIB and provide better bang for the buck. 

$1000 is a decent budget to begin this journey and you I suggest you look at it as such. Head on over to accessories4less and take a look at their selection of refurbished receivers. Get something with at least Audyssey XT and enough HD inputs to meet all of your source requirements. For speakers I would take a serious look at the used market. You can pick up some unbelievable deals in the used marketplace. Search this board for high quality budget HT speakers. There are many listed and often times you can pick up some steals. I sold my entire Aperion front stage for 1/2 what I originally paid for it. 

Good luck and enjoy the journey. Do some more research, use this site, take your time. Do not rush out to buy something just because it sounds like a good deal.

JD


----------

